# i need to change my screen name



## Patricia (Aug 16, 2009)

I just returned after a long absence and now understand that my screen name is not appropiate

can you help me change it please?

also, how come there are always girls with hardly any clothes on at the top of your page all the time?

can i come here to discuss growing weed without seeing sexually explicit material thrown in my face all the time or is this the kind of thing i am going to be faced with everytime i come here to have a conversation? There are lots of us women growers who are not comfortable with it and grow really bitchen pot. Is there anyplace we can go here to grow and learn without having those girls sticking in our faces all the time?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 16, 2009)

im not sure you can change your display name

i feel ya on the lame assed advertisements on the top and bottoms of the pages

why toke alone? because i aint sharing it with a stranger i met on the internet is why

grass to green, make money at home smoking a joint! when it seems too good to be true, its because it is


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I just returned after a long absence and now understand that my screen name is not appropiate
> 
> can you help me change it please?
> 
> ...


I don't think that any advertising here is sexually explicit. We do our best to make sure that the content here is appropriate for the adults. This is a mature site featuring mature discussions.

As far as changing the name goes, I understand that we do not do this for our users. How is it that you figure your name is inappropriate?


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 16, 2009)

Personally, I think if you don't want to see advertisements, donate for an elite membership. That's not too bad, plus you get access to additional forums


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 16, 2009)

i assume its her real name, its no big, no one knows who you are by your first name, there are 100s of Patricia s out there


----------



## Patricia (Aug 16, 2009)

i was nieve and choose one that should not be public. another forum helped me out like that. i know that it isn't a regular thing. i just feel it is a privacy and a safty issue. and there is a naked girl on my screen now except for some leaves covering her nipples and her groin. So,..?


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 16, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> i assume its her real name, its no big, no one knows who you are by your first name, there are 100s of Patricia s out there


My first name is Tommy


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> i was nieve and choose one that should not be public. another forum helped me out like that. i know that it isn't a regular thing. i just feel it is a privacy and a safty issue. and there is a naked girl on my screen now except for some leaves covering her nipples and her groin. So,..?


You don't have the exact same body parts as the young lady on the advertisement?

Honestly... Just as with walking down Venice beach... If you don't like what you see, don't look. 

I don't know how many times I've been down there and seen the dude in the Red White and Blue nut hugger thong deal... I just don't acknowledge it. Would look like a fool asking him to get dressed as it's perfectly legal to go out dressed that way.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> i was nieve and choose one that should not be public. another forum helped me out like that. i know that it isn't a regular thing. i just feel it is a privacy and a safty issue. and there is a naked girl on my screen now except for some leaves covering her nipples and her groin. So,..?


i wouldnt stress it, if its a big deal, you could start a new account, but all the info out there is already out, and cant really be changed

as to the eve of bud, dont take offence to her, think of why she exists. to get some lame stoner to click on a link, its not porno or anything, just advertising 



GrowTech said:


> My first name is Tommy


corey, nice to meet you


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 16, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> i wouldnt stress it, if its a big deal, you could start a new account, but all the info out there is already out, and cant really be changed
> 
> as to the eve of bud, dont take offence to her, think of why she exists. to get some lame stoner to click on a link, its not porno or anything, just advertising
> 
> ...



g'day mate!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 16, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> You don't have the exact same body parts as the young lady on the advertisement?
> 
> Honestly... Just as with walking down Venice beach... If you don't like what you see, don't look.
> 
> I don't know how many times I've been down there and seen the dude in the Red White and Blue nut hugger thong deal... I just don't acknowledge it. Would look like a fool asking him to get dressed as it's perfectly legal to go out dressed that way.


i went to a nude beach in greece when i was 14, i saw many beautiful things, and many things i never wanted to see

it was hard not to at least see the fat guy walking twords you with his shit waving back and forth... *shudders*


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 16, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> i went to a nude beach in greece when i was 14, i saw many beautiful things, and many things i never wanted to see
> 
> it was hard not to at least see the fat guy walking twords you with his shit waving back and forth... *shudders*


I walked in on my parents having sex as a child... many times.

Fortunately cannabis helps repress many of those visuals.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 16, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> it was hard not to at least see the fat guy walking twords you with his shit waving back and forth... *shudders*


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 16, 2009)

yes it was very much like that, lol

ya man on that not and totally off subject, ive used marijuana for a long time to regress memories and things id rather forget, when i was developing a tolerance, i noticed it was not fair to the herb to bee used as forgetting medication, and it wasnt fixing any of those problems, just postponing them. so now i just toke recreationaly , not habitually


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 16, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> yes it was very much like that, lol
> 
> ya man on that not and totally off subject, ive used marijuana for a long time to regress memories and things id rather forget, when i was developing a tolerance, i noticed it was not fair to the herb to bee used as forgetting medication, and it wasnt fixing any of those problems, just postponing them. so now i just toke recreationaly , not habitually


I'm a slave to cannabis... I don't acknowledge how it may or may not reinforce any government propaganda. I believe that if you want to abuse something, abuse it to your hearts content. After all, these are OUR bodies that belong to US... Why should I be able to say how you can and cannot treat YOUR body? 

Maybe I am just wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy stoned.


----------



## bigbuddy69 (Aug 16, 2009)

Seriously, have you cracked open a High Times magazine lately?

Marketing is a big part of anything, and sex sells. All the advertising here is very G-rated. Good lord.

I can't believe someone would honestly bitch about the links. LOL



GrowTech said:


> g'day mate!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 16, 2009)

if you want the site to censored to ur liking pay for them to be on the internet...... those ads are the reason this site even stays afloat so that you can share your thoughts on the one lady we all love..... if you havent noticed the world is becoming a lot more liberal compared to the fifties, you can see more skin out on main street than youll find on this website... oh and jus so you kno cannibis is looked upon as unsavory jus like nudity in some cultures you cant accept one moral fopaugh and down another thats jus hipocritical and from my veiw point makes you seem very close minded and i think less of your opinion.... so


----------

